# Replacing City Water And Fresh Water Box



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I can find individual parts (they are typically round) but I can't seem to find the replacement for my Outback, as it has both the "City Water" and the "Fresh Water" inlets in one unit that is a rectangle.

Any pointers/link to a site would be great!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I can find individual parts (they are typically round) but I can't seem to find the replacement for my Outback, as it has both the "City Water" and the "Fresh Water" inlets in one unit that is a rectangle.
> 
> Any pointers/link to a site would be great!


Jim,

Looking for an exact replacement? Or a mod?

Here is the stock one.

Or this one if you want a door.

Jared


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks!!!!

I tried using Google, but I didn't find it.

Don't think I need the door, but the other one is perfect. Will order in a few minutes!!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Ok, Jim. How did you break it?

Ed


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Not Yet said:


> I can find individual parts (they are typically round) but I can't seem to find the replacement for my Outback, as it has both the "City Water" and the "Fresh Water" inlets in one unit that is a rectangle.
> 
> Any pointers/link to a site would be great!


Jim,

Looking for an exact replacement? Or a mod?

Here is the stock one.

Or this one if you want a door.

Jared
[/quote]
Thanks for the link. Someone had said that you can replace the backflow valve but so far I haven't found it. I thought I was safe on mine but when I turned on the water pump I shot water out of the city connection over 15' away. I did pick up another brass backflow preventer that I am going to try to put into line with the present one until I can get a full replacement.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Ok, Jim. How did you break it?
> 
> Ed


Well......

I knew I had a problem as the water pump was coming on and off about every 3-4 hours for 1-2 seconds.

Saw some info on this site on this problem and how to repair it. Went out to fix said problem...came back in in about 3 minutes with shattered pieces in my hand.

Hey...I'm a marketing guy, I can whip up Powerpoint presentations that will make your head spin, but a simple task of removing the check value was beyond me.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Lmbevard said:


> Ok, Jim. How did you break it?
> 
> Ed


Hey...I'm a marketing guy
[/quote]
Oh, yeah. I forgot. That explains everything.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Ok, Jim. How did you break it?
> 
> Ed


Hey...I'm a marketing guy
[/quote]
Oh, yeah. I forgot. That explains everything.

Ed
[/quote]

Ouch....


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Jim...was this hard to replace...if I want to change this to one that locks ...do you think it would be hard for me to handle by my self? Thanks. Dina


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> Jim...was this hard to replace...if I want to change this to one that locks ...do you think it would be hard for me to handle by my self? Thanks. Dina


One a scale from 1-10 with 10 being hardest, this was a 2. All you have to do in unscrew the old one, remove the 3 hoses (philips head) and then clean off the old silicon.

I recommend using some plumber tape on the inside to get a solid seal....then of course a nice bead of silicon on the outside when you are done.

Start to finish, this is a 10 min job.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Cool...I think I just might do this....I was afraid a coupling could fall into the camper...and I would have to fish it out...was trying to figure worse case scenario. Thanks for your help. d


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> Cool...I think I just might do this....I was afraid a coupling could fall into the camper...and I would have to fish it out...was trying to figure worse case scenario. Thanks for your help. d


You'll do fine. Its is really an easy project.

One note...hook up the 3 hoses before you attach the device to the Ouback. Getting to them to tighten down is VERY hard to do from the inside.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Jim...was this hard to replace...if I want to change this to one that locks ...do you think it would be hard for me to handle by my self? Thanks. Dina


One a scale from 1-10 with 10 being hardest, this was a 2. All you have to do in unscrew the old one, remove the 3 hoses (philips head) and then clean off the old silicon.

I recommend using some plumber tape on the inside to get a solid seal....then of course a nice bead of silicon on the outside when you are done.

Start to finish, this is a 10 min job.
[/quote]

Suggest --- also to clean any extra squeeze out if you have any. This way it will look nice as well.

Thor


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Jim and Thor!!! I will post pics after I complete this mod.


----------

